# Utiliza-se mesóclise ao falar?



## Luis Ángel

Olá pessõal:

Este é o meu primeiro mensagem neste fórum. Sou espanhol e estou començando a apreender a língua portuguesa; espero tenham calma conmigo e desculpem os meus erros gramaticais. Sou novinho nesta matéria.

Tenho uma dúvida: quándo é que se utiliza a mesóclise, só na escritura, ou também à hora de falar?

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## Alentugano

Luis Ángel said:


> Olá pessõal:
> 
> Este é o meu primeiro mensagem neste fórum. Sou espanhol e estou començando a apreender a língua portuguesa; espero tenham calma conmigo e desculpen as meus erros gramaticais. Só novinho nesta matéria.
> 
> Tenho uma dúvida: quándo é que se utiliza a mesóclise, só na escritura, ou também à hora de falar?
> 
> Obrigado desde já.


 
A mesóclise usa-se e *deve usar-se* em Portugal, mas arrisco dizer que já se usou mais.É mais utilizada na linguagem formal.
Já no Brasil, o seu emprego é apenas residual, é considerada um arcaísmo.


----------



## Luis Ángel

Alentugano said:


> A mesóclise usa-se e *deve usar-se* em Portugal, mas arrisco dizer que já se usou mais.


 
Obrigado, Alentugano.

Eu não me lembro de ter ouvido a ninguém, na zona de Trás-Os-Montes e Minho (as zonas geográficas que eu conheço), falar utilizando a mesóclise. Ei a minha dúvida. Talvez em outras regiones utilize-se mais...

Um saludo


----------



## Vanda

Aqui só usamos na escrita formal.


----------



## Guigo

Alentugano said:


> A mesóclise usa-se e *deve usar-se* em Portugal, mas arrisco dizer que já se usou mais.É mais utilizada na linguagem formal.
> Já no Brasil, o seu emprego é apenas residual, é considerada um arcaísmo.


 
Não chega a ser considerada um arcaísmo, aqui em Pindorama; um super-formalismo, sem dúvida.

O uso da mesóclise continua, com certa frequência, em documentos públicos importantes, como a Constituição Federal de 1988, como observado no atalho abaixo:
http://www.planalto.gov.br/ccivil_03/constituicao/constituiçao.htm


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Concordo com o Guiguo que a mesóclise não chega a ser arcaica. Mas hoje em dia poucas   pessoas sabem empregá-la na ESCRITA corretamente. Bem empregada, e sem abuso, pode dar certa elegância ao texto. Mas definitivamente, empregá-la oralmente (salvo discurso) não "pega" bem.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Hola gente

Tengo una duda con la colocación pronominal, el caso Mesóclise

Sé que en Brasil nunca es usado al hablar.

Me gustaria saber si es usado en otros paises lusofonos y si no lo es, por qué otra colocación pronominal la cambian.

Saludos*


----------



## Vanda

Ignacio, você está martelando a ''bendita'' tecla dos pronominais. 
Estou juntando a um tópico existente sobre a mesóclise na fala envolvendo brasileiros e portugueses.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

_*Eu às vezes assisto à televisão de Portugal e nunca escutei que usaram a mesóclise, então é comum usá-la ou não?*
_


----------



## Vanda

De acordo com o post número 2 do Alentugano é usada na linguagem formal e alguns residuais. Confirmado por Luis Angel no outro post, ou melhor, confirmado o fato de não ser mais tão comum.


----------



## Outsider

Mesmo em Portugal, parece-me que a mesóclise só aparece em registos elevados. Mas ouvir, ouve-se.


----------



## olaszinho

Ouve-se raramente em Portugal porque os portugueses ao falarem não usam muito frequentemente os tempos com os quais a mesóclise deveria ser usada, nomeadamente o futuro e o condicional. Na fala prefere-se utilizar o imperfeito do indicativo e a perífrase ir + infinitivo​


----------



## Outsider

Exactamente.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

olaszinho said:


> Ouve-se raramente em Portugal porque os portugueses ao falarem não usam muito frequentemente os tempos com os quais a mesóclise deveria ser usada, nomeadamente o futuro e o condicional. Na fala prefere-se utilizar o imperfeito do indicativo e a perífrase ir + infinitivo​


*Muito obrigado

Poderia dar-me um exemplo do que disse?*


----------



## englishmania

Posso dar eu?

Eu ajudá-lo-ia... (Condicional)
Eu ajudá-lo-ei... (Futuro)


>>Em Portugal, em vez do Condicional, usa-se muito o Pretérito Imperfeito (coloquialmente). 

_Se eu pudesse, ajudava-o. _(em vez de _ajudá-lo-ia= ajudaria + o_)
_Eu telefonava-te, se tivesse tempo._ (em vez de _Eu telefonar-te-ia_... _= telefonaria + te_)



>>O Futuro do Indicativo é também raro na linguagem oral, mas está presente na escrita.
A construção mais frequente para dar a ideia de futuro é _Presente Indicativo verbo ir + verbo principal_
_
Vou fazer o que dizes/disseste _(em vez de _Fá-lo-ei_/_Farei o que dizes = Farei + o)
Vou ajudá-lo._ (em vez de _ajudá-lo-ei = ajudarei + o_)
_Os presentes de Natal? Vou comprá-los para a semana. _(em vez de _comprá-los-ei_ _= comprarei + os_)


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Muito obrigado pela ajuda. 
*


----------



## Istriano

A mesóclise no Brasil é tão usada como o futuro de subjuntivo em espanhol (_fuere, estuviere..._), isto é, aparece nos textos jurídicos, mas raramente nos jornais (e uns jornais como a Folha de S. Paulo já proibiram o seu uso ''Não se usa mais mesóclise no Jornal'' (Manual de Estilo da Folha)).


----------



## olaszinho

Costumo ler jornais e livros em espanhol e não encontro nunca o futuro do conjuntivo. A meu ver, esse tempo jà não pertence à gramática estándar da língua espanhola, é um arcaismo, usado somente em refrães  e textos jurídicos. Além disso, não encontrei nunca esse tempo nos livros didáticos de espanhol para estrangeiros.


----------



## Alentugano

englishmania said:


> Posso dar eu?
> 
> Eu ajudá-lo-ia... (Condicional)
> Eu ajudá-lo-ei... (Futuro)
> 
> 
> >>Em Portugal, em vez do Condicional, usa-se muito o Pretérito Imperfeito (coloquialmente).
> 
> _Se eu pudesse, ajudava-o. _(em vez de _ajudá-lo-ia= ajudaria + o_)
> _Eu telefonava-te, se tivesse tempo._ (em vez de _Eu telefonar-te-ia_... _= telefonaria + te_)
> 
> 
> 
> >>O Futuro do Indicativo é também raro na linguagem oral, mas está presente na escrita.
> A construção mais frequente para dar a ideia de futuro é _Presente Indicativo verbo ir + verbo principal_
> 
> _Vou fazer o que dizes/disseste _(em vez de _Fá-lo-ei_/_Farei o que dizes = Farei + o)_
> _Vou ajudá-lo._ (em vez de _ajudá-lo-ei = ajudarei + o_)
> _Os presentes de Natal? Vou comprá-los para a semana. _(em vez de _comprá-los-ei_ _= comprarei + os_)


 
Concordo inteiramente. A Englishmania ilustrou uma das nossas formas de "passar a perna" na mesóclise, aqui em Portugal. Por outro lado, este uso contribui para a generalização do uso do pretérito, em vez do condicional/futuro do pretérito.


----------



## englishmania

Ana referia-se a mim?  Não sou Ana, sou a_ Englishmania_.


----------



## Istriano

olaszinho said:


> Costumo ler jornais e livros em espanhol e não encontro nunca o futuro do conjuntivo. A meu ver, esse tempo jà não pertence à gramática estándar da língua espanhola, é um arcaismo, usado somente em refrães  e textos jurídicos. Além disso, não encontrei nunca esse tempo nos livros didáticos de espanhol para estrangeiros.



Mesóclise também é um arcaismo. Nunca ouvi uma pessoa viva usar.


----------



## olaszinho

Istriano said:


> Mesóclise também é um arcaismo. Nunca ouvi uma pessoa viva usar.


 
Sinto, mas não concordo com você. Quanto à mesóclise, pode ser um arcaismo no Brasil, porém ela ainda não pode ser considerada um arcaismo em Portugal. Encontra-se normalmente em todos os jornais, revistas, livros editados na Europa. Ninguém poderia escrever “me poderia”, “te falarei” ou “falarei-te” como no Brasil. Em geral, o uso dos pronomes pessoais é ainda muito diferente entre o Brasil e Portugal. Além disso, agradar-me-ia  acrescentar que também os paises lusófonos africanos normalmente seguem as normas europeias.


----------



## Vanda

> falarei-te” como no Brasil.


Nem aqui ninguém se atreve a escrever falarei-te. Fugindo da mesóclise, escreveríamos ''te falarei''.  Na verdade, pra ser bem justa, o bom brasileiro dirá ''vou te falar''.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Falarei-te? Eu, hein?


----------



## Alentugano

englishmania said:


> Ana referia-se a mim?  Não sou Ana, sou a_ Englishmania_.


 
Referia-me a si, peço desculpa. Já corrigi o post.


----------



## Outsider

Ainda assim, na Galiza parece-me que se ouve "falarei-te"... se bem que o galego é outra história.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Outsider said:


> Ainda assim, na Galiza parece-me que se ouve "falarei-te"... se bem que o galego é outra história.



Mas não no Brasil, como afirmado por Olaszinho.


----------

